# Scolopendra cingulata?



## Kaos (Feb 29, 2004)

Anyone know if this is Scolopendra cingulata


----------



## Kaos (Feb 29, 2004)

another pic


----------



## Kaos (Feb 29, 2004)

Last one


----------



## Steven (Feb 29, 2004)

doesn't look like a cingulata to me :? 

where did you buy it ?
and did they told you from wich country it came ???


but nice pede,....
:}


----------



## Kaos (Feb 29, 2004)

Bought it at a pet store. Only thing they knew was that they were rare and possibly from south america:?   I did however get on in a order from Tanzania that looks very much like it, it is just smaller. This one is 4-5".


----------



## Steven (Feb 29, 2004)

from south america :? :? :? 

can you count the antenna articles and the numbers of "spines" on the last pair of legss ???

or maybe get some good close-ups of the head with antenna and of the last pair of legss ???

A friend of mine has just the same i guess,.. only that his is almost 20cm (which is the biggest i've seen for these kinda "tigerpedes")


Cheers


----------



## genious_gr (Feb 29, 2004)

Nope, dont think cingulatas have red heads...


----------



## Kaos (Feb 29, 2004)

Hi Steven. 

Have counted them, the antenna is parted in 20 segments. The hind legs are 5 segments. Here's some pics:


----------



## Kaos (Feb 29, 2004)

one more


----------



## Kaos (Feb 29, 2004)

hind legs


----------



## Kaos (Feb 29, 2004)

Some pics of my other pede, same specie?


----------



## Kaos (Feb 29, 2004)

Hunting cricket


----------



## Kaos (Feb 29, 2004)

Close up of head


----------



## Kaos (Feb 29, 2004)

Last pic


----------



## Steven (Feb 29, 2004)

Wooow nice pictures,...  

Can't tell right a way,... but i'm sure gonna do some researching,... cause i'm almost sure it's the same specie like my friend has,...

someone who can tell the specie right away ???



Cheers


----------



## scarypoppins (Feb 29, 2004)

yea  well the lady in the pet store you got it from was kinda right when she said south america     the centipede you have is scolopendra polymorpha   and it is found in the south in america.  but ther are 5 differant morphs of the polymorpha.  arizona,  california, texas,  and tanzania africa.  i have all of them in my colection and the one in your pic looks like the one from tanzania. hope this helps


----------



## fatbloke (Feb 29, 2004)

nice photos andlooking pede 
i used to have one of those i thought it was a different colouration of s.cingulata that came in from tanzania

john


----------



## Kaos (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Anyone else? Polymorpha or Cingulata?


----------



## Steven (Mar 1, 2004)

To be honest,..
i wouldn't go for either,...  no Cingulata and no Polymorpha
But what is it then ???? :? :? 
=D 

i'll give it a shot this evening 



To what i've read and heard,... 
Polymorpha's aren't originated in Africa.
Cingulata have a different bodystructure.


----------



## Kaos (Mar 1, 2004)

Ok:?   Looking forward to hear what you come up with Steven.


----------



## Kaos (Mar 1, 2004)

One more question Steven. Do you believe these to are the same species? Looks very simular to me, except for the size. The last one is 2-3", the first is around 5"..


----------



## Steven (Mar 1, 2004)

one question back to you before i answer that:

is picture #3 the same pede as #1 and 2 ????


----------



## Kaos (Mar 1, 2004)

Yes, first six pics in this thread is the biggest pede that i got from the pet store. The rest is the smaller one which i got in a shipment from Tanzania.


----------



## Steven (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey,.. the reason why i asked that is cause on picture #3 the head looks a bit smaller then on the other pictures,..
what COULD be a sign that's it is a male specimen
(don't point me on that one,.. i said it COULD!!!!  )


and by looking at the last pictures and comparing them to the first pictures i can allready notice 1 differnce:

Don't have enough time now (i'm at work ) 
but i'll sure get back on this  :} 

Cheers


----------



## Kaos (Mar 1, 2004)

Ok, i am at work to, so lets wait until later


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 1, 2004)

i already told you its SCOLOPENDRA POLYMORPHA  there are 5 differant types the one you have is from africa  here  mabey this will help you beleve me

http://www.painetworks.com/pages/eb/eb0177.html


----------



## Kaos (Mar 1, 2004)

I just want a second opinion. And you did'nt exactly give me any concrete reasons to why it was polymorpha, what separates this from for example cingulata as someone else here suggested? The picture you posted a link to proves nothing. If you can id a pede from a dark blury picture i would know what it was already. So you are 100% sure both these pedes are Scolopendra   polymorpha from africa.... THEN PLEASE TELL ME WHY.


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 1, 2004)

like i said before  i think they are the african scolopendra polymorpha.  but i am not shore  but i know for a fact that are polymorpha.   but you are right i can see what the confution is about thay do resemble cingulatas alot with the hole bicolors and stuff see the broblem with figuring out what centipede is what is that everyone calls them something differant and its a pain in the %$#.   but i am almost 100% shore its a tanzanian red head  (scolopendra polymorpha) the reson i think this is bacause i have all 5 types in my colection and the ones from the US dont have the realy vivid red head and there bodys dont look as nice in color ther more drab in apearance  ok hope this helps


----------



## Kaos (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi scarypoppins. Have you got a camera with a good macro? If so, maybe you could take a couple of pics of the same parts as mine and we could try to compare them?


----------



## Steven (Mar 1, 2004)

Did some research  
(Attems: Scolopendromorpha)

cingulata:
17-22 antenna articles with 6 basics bald.
Thorns on last pair of leggs,... too diverse to make ID.

polymorpha: 
25-31 antenna articles with 8-12 basics bald.
Prefemur of the endlegs ventral-laterally with 8 to 10, 
ventralmedial, medial and above medial with 7 to 13 thorns, 
cornerthorn 3- 9
(so i guess the african polymorpha doesn't exist,... most likely wrong ID cause the colorations looks like a polymorpha)

so basicly it COULD be a cingulata,...
but African cingulata's only get about 10 cm,...
Azian cingulata's could grow larger.

I'll do some more research and let you know when i find some other intresting issues  

I wouldn't exclude "morsitans" to quick if i was you  

PS: @ScarryP.
could you check your US polymorpha's if there's a differnce between them and the African pede ?


I'll be back  
(when i got some more time)


----------



## Kaos (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks Steven! Polymorpha is excluded then. Then i guess the Tanzanian one most likely is cingulata. But what about the other one....morsitans?:?


----------



## Steven (Mar 1, 2004)

I'll give you the description of morsitans soon,...
don't be fooled by the "blue-ringed Morsitans" cause that's probarly the first one you come across with when searching for morsitans pictures  

Did you noticed the difference in colors of the "raw articles of antenna's" at your 2 pedes ??? :? 

i'll try to get you an answer on the "morsitans"-part


----------



## Kaos (Mar 1, 2004)

Yes, i have only found the "blue-ringed". Yes i noticed the difference. Thanks again, i'll see what i can find out myself to.


----------



## Kaos (Mar 1, 2004)

The Tanzanian on looks very much like this one: 
http://www.tarantulaspiders.com/images/gallery/centipedes/scingulata_tanz. tiger(a){ss}


----------



## Kaos (Mar 1, 2004)

Well, the link did'nt work but it is in the centipede gallery on:
http://www.tarantulaspiders.com


----------

